# Lifelike is back!



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Just got this off facebook:

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

Harden Creek Slot Cars acquires Life-Like Racing from Walthers

Milwaukee, WI - Wm. K. Walthers, Inc., is pleased to announce that Harden Creek Slot Cars, LLC of Lakeland, Florida, has purchased the entire Life-Like HO scale road racing line. Owned and operated by Terry Flynn, who is widely known for his long-time dedication and support of HO road racing, Harden Creek offers a full range of cars and performance accessories.

Following the announcement, Walthers President J. Philip Walthers said, “While the acquisition of Life-Like Racing in 2005 provided us with a unique product line, Walthers has always been best known as the leading distributor in model railroading. With the sale to Harden Creek, we’re confident racing fans will see the line grow in both selection and popularity.”

About Walthers
Established in 1932, Wm. K. Walthers, Inc., is dedicated to manufacturing and distributing high-quality model railroad equipment in various scales. Walthers represents over 300 domestic and international suppliers and serves model railroaders and hobby shops around the world, offering the largest selection of products to model train enthusiasts in the industry.

Contact:
Terry Flynn – Harden Creek Slot Cars, LLC. 863-450-9835 - [email protected]

Contact:
Kara Yanacheck - Walthers Marketing Communications Dept. 414-527-0770

Terry Flynn
www.hcslots.com
hcslots.corecommerce.com/
863-450-9835 cell
863-644-2682 shop
[email protected]


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Best news all year. I am not a LifeLike buyer, but this is good news just the same....LongLiveLifeLike


Add AFX mount to the cars, and I just may buy some goodies from them. Make and sell a LL body to AFX chassis adapter if nothing else.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

RJ, If anybody can make LifeLike a success it will be Terry. I really like the M-Chassis, I hope he brings it back. They also made the best Datsun 240Z & Porsche hard bodies for racing too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I've mentioned this before...just add some AFX side mounts inside of the LL body. You can actully leave the LL mounts in and run either chassis, AFX or LL... Love that 29 car!!! RM


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

That's the ticket RM ... Someone has got to be bright enough to do this....making them sit as low as possible.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Long Live Life Like


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Good to hear.I have a few LL's we run.I too really like the M chassis cars.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

What are the plans?


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I wonder how the new owner will handle Life-Like. I have lots of questions.

What will be the main focus? Street cars? Race cars? Modern? Vintage?

Will they be doing NASCAR? The high licensing costs were something Walthers complained about.

How many new cars will be released each year? 

How many sets will be released each year? Walthers made way too many.

Do they have an inventory of previously released cars that they need to clear out?

Will they be doing any new bodies soon?

How will they be distributed? Will they only be available on the HCslots website?


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

I`m sure we will hear from Terry what his plans are for the Lifelike line in the near future. Until then, We`ll just have to guess! :wave:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

vickers83 said:


> RJ, If anybody can make LifeLike a success it will be Terry. I really like the M-Chassis, I hope he brings it back. They also made the best Datsun 240Z & Porsche hard bodies for racing too! :thumbsup:


Agreed on all the above!!!

Tom


----------



## riggenracer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Life Like*

I have been sorting out the information and inventory acquired with the Life Like purchase. One thing that has to be understood is that the brand has gone from an organization with plenty of bureaucracy to me. That is a double edged sword. The big organization allowed for deep pockets and industry leverage. But the small structure should allow attention to details. 

It will be many months till any serious thought can be done for a production run of anything. So please don't ask if I will be re-doing xyz... . What may be desirable to produce runs up against tooling availability, production costs, and projected sales. The coolest things may NOT be possible - I just have to dig into it all deeper to answer even some basic questions about certain products and parts. 

Intentions and reality are not always the same thing


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thank you for stepping up and taking a chance with a new venture.
I support you in any case.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Then I'd like to make a suggestion..........Bring back the Fast Trackers. The ones that had the two large ceramic magnets. Those were the cars that put Lifelike on the map. When they started making the cars with the little neo-dots, people really didn't like them.


----------



## riggenracer (Jul 3, 2008)

*M cars*

"So please don't ask if I will be re-doing xyz... . What may be desirable to produce runs up against tooling availability, production costs, and projected sales. The coolest things may NOT be possible - I just have to dig into it all deeper to answer even some basic questions about certain products and parts." 

I know that everyone wants M cars back - I do too. BUT, PLEASE, understand the above statement. :freak:


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

I know that everyone wants M cars back - I do too. BUT, PLEASE, understand the above statement. :freak:


Thanks Terry, Please keep us posted on what will be happening..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

Any new news on Life Like?


----------

